# Jonny Smith from Fifth Gear



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Thought Jonny was wearing a Poseidon, but noticed it's actually a bronze case. That looks like Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze on Jonny's wrist, no? On a yellow Iso strap.

looks like Jonny's is a big Aquadive fan

__
http://instagr.am/p/B06B1mNF7in/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B262NpFlSBi/


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

ptkim said:


> Thought Jonny was wearing a Poseidon, but noticed it's actually a bronze case. That looks like Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze on Jonny's wrist, no? On a yellow Iso strap.
> 
> looks like Jonny's is a big Aquadive fan
> 
> ...


He sure is, in the first video, he put the yellow isofrane on a BS100 Bronze, which I have to admit I like


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

and looks damn nice!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dorindanew (Feb 19, 2021)

Super cool


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

